# Info for our dream honeymoon sailboat charter



## cheff_tazz (Apr 27, 2012)

HI ALL!
My soon to be wife and I are planning a approx 3 month honey moon sailboat charter.We are interested in starting in the caribbean.....either Aruba,Curacao,Trinidad,St vincent and the Grenadines or Grenada.Then we would like to sail through the Panama canal and make our way to the Galapagos islands.After touring the Galapagos we would like to make our way back to the coast and sail up into and around the sea of Cortez.From there we would sail up along the coast to Vancouver our final destination.We are looking for a 54 to 60 foot sailboat with captain that knows these areas well.......Can anyone out ther please give me some options.....I am looking for charter companies or private boat owners who have experience and who can hadle this kind of adveture.

Thanx in advance for any help!


----------



## cupper3 (Jun 30, 2010)

cheff_tazz said:


> HI ALL!
> My soon to be wife and I are planning a approx 3 month honey moon sailboat charter.We are interested in starting in the caribbean.....either Aruba,Curacao,Trinidad,St vincent and the Grenadines or Grenada.Then we would like to sail through the Panama canal and make our way to the Galapagos islands.After touring the Galapagos we would like to make our way back to the coast and sail up into and around the sea of Cortez.From there we would sail up along the coast to Vancouver our final destination.We are looking for a 54 to 60 foot sailboat with captain that knows these areas well.......Can anyone out ther please give me some options.....I am looking for charter companies or private boat owners who have experience and who can hadle this kind of adveture.
> 
> Thanx in advance for any help!


I am probably the least expert to answer you, but let me make some comments you may want to consider.

First of all, the size of the boat will restrict what is available. If you were to look at a 40-50 footer, you are much more likely to find someone who may be able to help.

Second of all, don't even start to think that you will be going from point A to point B. To get from the Galapagos to Vancouver you may well need to head west to the Marquesas and then north to Hawaii first. Going south of the coast from Vancouver to Mexico and beyond is doable, heading north you pretty well will need to go to Hawaii and turn back. Why? Prevailing winds and ocean currents.

Get a good resource for sailing routes such as Jimmy Cornell's book "World Cruising Routes". He gives excellent overall guidelines to commonly traversed routes (including the one's you have mentioned). Covers details like ocean currents, best time to go, when to avoid little nuisances like Southern Cyclone season, etc. The time of year will make a big difference as to what is doable.

Be prepared for a variable amount of time to be able to transverse the Panama Canal. Currently it is a week to 10 days from reports, but it has also taken 6 weeks or longer to get a slot. Be flexible. Your 3 months may not work, but I will let those with much more knowledge then myself comment on that.

So, you can't be on a schedule, you need to be flexible on timing, and understand very few sailors are actually going from the southern Caribbean to Vancouver. Your journey will be tough on equipment, and anyone who will be undertaking that will have to take that into consideration when pricing.


----------



## cheff_tazz (Apr 27, 2012)

I humbly thank you so much for your helpful comments cupper3.You have given me alot to consider!...It looks like I have come to the right place....Would you or anyone happen to know of any reputable charter outfits that do this type of voyage?

thnx again!


----------



## cupper3 (Jun 30, 2010)

cheff_tazz said:


> I humbly thank you so much for your helpful comments cupper3.You have given me alot to consider!...It looks like I have come to the right place....Would you or anyone happen to know of any reputable charter outfits that do this type of voyage?
> 
> thnx again!


It would surprise me if there are any charter boats doing this as it would be a very low volume venture.

Best is to do what you did, post on here, and perhaps a private owner will contact you. You will want to ensure they have the proper boat, equipment and experiences though.


----------



## cheff_tazz (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks again cupper!.....I really hope to find the right person for the job as we are very serious about doing this and with the right planning hopefully we can....I would also like to mention that we are flexible as far as when the trip should take place and also the amount of time it would take to do it.


----------



## dongreerps (May 14, 2007)

You are certainly dreaming big. Maybe too big. The trip from from Panama on is going to involve some long sea legs. You don't mention if you have sailing experience/skills, but in any case a crewed yacht undertaking that sort of voyage is going to require enough crew to stand watches, which probably means three, which probably means adding a cook. So that is 4 people in addition to yourselves on board. The personalities could get interesting. Plus there will be the mind set of pushing to get to your next destination, which may make for some stressful sailing. A wise head has posted that the most dangerous instrument on a sailboat is the calendar. 
There are precious few souls who have extensive knowledge of all the areas you are considering.
Most crewed yachts will have two crew on board, a skipper and a cook. Both are important for the kind of cruise you are considering.
If I were in your shoes, I would find a crewed yacht in the Caribbean, and plan each day as it comes. Have an open return airplane ticket. There is enough to do and see to fill three months in the Caribbean, Central America, etc. 
Buy some cruising guides and read them now. It would be a shame to get someplace one day after carnival finishes, or a month after the whale sharks leave.
Consider catamarans also. There is real value in you and your bride having one hull all to yourselves, while the crew is sleeping in the other hull.
Others on this forum disagree with me, but I strongly suggest investigating charter agents. Read a couple of sailing magazines, and call a couple of the agents. Work with one who you like.
If you are really set on visiting all the areas, consider chartering a couple of different boats, and flying between the areas. Again a charter agent would be helpful in working out the logistics.


----------



## mm2187 (Sep 8, 2011)

3 months is a long time but I would agree that it might not be long enough unless all you want to do is sail. Sailing form the Carribean up to New England is almost a two week trip not including stopping to enjoy the surroundings. 

Sounds like this trip would be upwards of $100k by the time your charter a boat and pay crew (3-4), fuel, food and dockage for three months out to sea not including any incidentals.


----------



## captainjay (Oct 11, 2007)

So you have received lots of good advice already. I work in the charter industry and I have to say this way outside the scope of normal charter. More than likely you will have to contract with an individual owner/operator that is interested in this cruise in the first place. This type of thing just doesn't fit the normal charter boat menu. That said it would not be hard to imagine an owner who charters some legs of their cruising to help cover costs taking this on. You may also want to contact a brokerage like Ed Hamilton that know boats and crews personally. They might know of someone wanting to take on a new challenge. I have to assume you have better than average resources, since you are looking at a three month vacation. The costs involved will likely be very high, especially if you aren't able and qualified to participate actively in running the boat. As the more crew you need the bigger the boat will be and the costs will go up with the size. I would think a fifty foot boat with a husband and wife crew would do the job if you are both willing to stand watch. If not you will be in the fifty plus range and a crew of four. These can be close quarters for six people over a three months. 
Good luck,

Jay


----------



## sachingautham911 (Dec 6, 2012)

Caribbean islands are great choices for yachtsmen always. Everyone likes to experience the cruise and yachting in the middle of this island. Best recreation for adventurous travelers.


----------

